# spawning betta photographs



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

a close up:


----------



## Phae (Aug 13, 2014)

WOW! That is absolutely stunning photography! I know I can't afford it, but what is your camera set up for taking shots like these? I can barely get a fish that's not a blur streak, much less these ART quality shots you've made here! Fantastic!


----------



## NightwishFae (Jan 13, 2015)

These shots make me feel as though every camera I have ever owned was a potato. ^_^ Great images!


----------

